# mullet flies



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

I have heard of flies which look like algae that mullet will eat is this true and if so can anybody give me instructions on how totie them Thanks


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

I'd like to see that for myself catching a mullet on a fly.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I have not heard that, but i have heard of chumming with small pieces of white bread and a fly that is just a small hook with a piece of white yearn tied to it.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

there is an article on this in November or December's Florida sportsman.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've seen them caught on small white fluffs of marabou before. It didn't look like much more than that, just a small ball of it tied to the hook.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

> *karma (1/3/2010)*there is an article on this in November or December's Florida sportsman.


I've got that issue and ran across the article a week or two back. (Bored thumbing through old stuff) If you guys promise not to turn me in, I'll scan it in and post it up. Looks like a blast, and can't wait for the mullet to return and try it.

L8, Harry


----------



## HankB (Oct 11, 2009)

Go to the t&w flea market and ask for the guy that sells fishing lures. 

U can get the best mulet fly from him.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Just read that article myself a week ago, my good friend Phil "philthefish" showed it to me. He says there are always a ton of mullet around his dock a majority of the year so I figured it would be a good opportunity to try it. I tied up some flies and rigged them like they said in the article. Cant wait to use them as soon as I am able, I bet catching a mullet on a light fly rod would be a blast. I tied them with olive polar fibers on a size 12 nymph hook. I used black thread only because thats the best I could find, but olive thread probably would of been better. I tested the set up out at the dock Sunday and it seemed to work well, might need to spread the flies out more, but other than that it should work with a little chum. Now I just need me some schools of mullet. Here are a few pics.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Sorry, finally found the mag in a pile. I scanned it in, a little over 5mb. (Sorry about the size)

http://www.capth3.com/public/mullet.pdf

I'll leave it there for a few days for you guys to grab, then take it down.

L8, Harry


----------

